# this might sound crazy about catfishing but.....



## FISHAHOLIC1 (Aug 11, 2012)

i just started catfishing this year and my luck has not been very good. i have done all kinds of fishing but never got into catfishing until now. i have been out catfishing probably 4 dozen times and have not caught anything over 2 pounds. i am using all kinds of different baits from live bait, cut bait, liver, nightcrawlers and everything in between. i have been to numerous places like the corner of the licking and ohio, nine mile, point pleasant, and numerous places on little miami and i have had no luck. if anyone has any pointers or even two extra spots on there boat for me and my fishing buddy who also has not caught anything that would be great. any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Use live Bluegill, loosen your drag, and fish all night. Good Luck!!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Shad (live or cutbait) on a slip sinker" (as little as it takes to hold to the bottom) with a 18-24" leader, is usually a good rig for big ones

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

you've been from one end to the other. have you fished any of the locks and dam tail traces of the many on the river? that would greatly increase your chances, in my opinion. i've had a bad year fishing for cats too. bass on the other hand, great year. strange how that works.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree. Not the best year for catfishing but you'll improve your chances with the right bait. Try live bluegill, cut skipjack, live shad etc. use the Carolina rig with maybe 3-8oz of weight depending on current. Don't give up as fall/winter approaches. Some very big blue cats can be caught thru winter. Keep fishing, every trip you will learn something new.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been having a lot of luck on frozen raw shrimp soaked in garlic powder and water. Bait whole shrimp on a circle hook drift with a little weight as possible to keep bait on bottom. As mentioned, dusk to dawn. Most catfish are nocturnal smell hunters.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Jayhat said:


> I have been having a lot of luck on frozen raw shrimp soaked in garlic powder and water. Bait whole shrimp on a circle hook drift with a little weight as possible to keep bait on bottom. As mentioned, dusk to dawn. Most catfish are nocturnal smell hunters.


Garlic shrimp is an excellent bait. Caught some of my biggest channels on that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

